# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Nét độc đáo chợ tình Sapa - Du lịch Sapa

## thietht

54 dân tộc trên đất nước Việt Nam mang những sắc màu văn hoá khác nhau. Sự phong phú ấy đã khiến đời sống văn hoá của các dân tộc như tấm áo váy của cô gái Lô Lô, rực rỡ sắc màu mà vẫn hài hoà. Ðẹp lạ thường! Một trong những "sắc màu trên tấm áo váy" ấy là Chợ tình của một số dân tộc ở vùng núi phía Bắc.
Hai chữ "Chợ tình" đã đi vào cách hiểu của người dưới xuôi như một phạm trù xã hội về tình yêu, hôn nhân. Giải thích thì có thể, nhưng chưa có cách nào định nghĩa thấu đáo về hai từ lắp ghép này. Bởi lẽ, gọi là chợ thì ở đó phải có mua có bán. Nhưng cái tình ở đây không ai bán, cũng chẳng ai mua. Vậy, đâu gọi là chợ!

Trớ trêu, những người yêu nhau lại lấy chợ làm nơi hò hẹn. Bởi vậy, nôm na có thể hiểu, Chợ tình là nơi hò hẹn, trao gửi tình cảm, có những cử chỉ yêu đương diễn ra ở chợ theo phong tục, tập quán tuỳ từng địa phương. Cũng đương nhiên và dễ hiểu vì chợ là đầu mối, là điểm nút của hầu hết những sinh hoạt văn hoá của đồng bào vùng cao.



Chợ tình nhiều người biết đến nhất là chợ tình Sapa - một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn đối với khách du lịch cả trong và ngoài nước khi du lịch Sapa. Cái thị trấn nhỏ bé này nằm lọt trong một vùng tiểu khí hậu ôn đới, mát mẻ quanh năm. Có những năm mùa đông tuyết rơi nên thật lãng mạn, hấp dẫn du khách. Mỗi tuần, chợ họp một lần vào tối thứ Bảy. Ðây là chợ của người Dao. 



Từ chiều, dưới phố và ở sân nhà thờ đã thấy rất nhiều phụ nữ đầu quấn khăn đỏ và mặc trang phục thêu hoa văn lộng lẫy cùng với những vòng bạc, khuy bạc, những đồng tiền nhỏ đính trên vai áo. Hấp dẫn hơn nữa là có những tiếng reo theo mỗi bước chân, từ những chùm lục lạc đồng xinh xắn đính trên những chiếc khăn choàng đầu. Ðối tượng của họ là những chàng trai người Dao trong trang phục áo Chàm, khăn cùng màu, tay đeo đồng hồ và vai khoác chiếc đài cassette. Ở một góc nọ, dăm bảy chàng trai xúm quanh một cô gái, họ đưa những chiếc máy catssette của họ vào gần cô gái để ghi âm những khúc hát tỏ tình bằng tiếng dân tộc. Thấy có người lạ, cô gái xấu hổ cúi đầu hoặc lấy tay che mặt, nhưng vẫn hát với giai điệu run run.

Rồi màn đêm xuống. Sau những bụi cây và cả trên ngọn núi cao tít kia là những âm thành mời gọi lúc trầm, lúc bổng của khèn lá, khèn môi bồng bềnh trong đêm. Phong tục của người Dao không ngăn cản người đã có vợ có chồng đi tìm bạn tình. Con gái 13, 14 tuổi đi theo các chị để làm quen. Những cô gái trẻ, đẹp thường được rất nhiều chàng trai để ý. Họ vây quanh, mở cassette cho cô gái nghe hoặc tán tỉnh rồi tặng quà kỷ niệm. Cô gái không ưng thì bỏ quà chạy và bị nắm tay giữ lại. Ðộng tác này gọi là "kéo", một biểu hiện đặc trưng cho sự tỏ tình quyết liệt. Cho tới lúc "chấm" được một chàng, cô gái dúi vào tay người đó một vật đính ước. Vật đính ước ấy có thể là một chiếc nhẫn, chiếc vòng tay hay chiếc lược... Thế là đám đông ồ lên, tản ra. Cô gái quay về với các bạn gái. Một lúc sau khi yên tĩnh trở lại, 2, 3 cô bạn đưa cô gái này đến "gửi gắm" cho người đàn ông cô đã chọn. Rồi đôi bạn tình đưa nhau tới đâu chỉ có rặng Samu xào xạc kia mới biết...
Khi du lịch Sapa bạn đừng quên đi chợ tình nhé!





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*[/RIGHT]

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Ha ha bọn bạn mình bảo đến SP nhớ tham gia chợ tình  :cuoi1: 
Nhưng mà liệu có cướp dâu không nhỉ  :Wink: )

----------


## damvanhuong

chợ tình thôi!hihi

----------

